# Thanks Guys



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

So, first off, I want to thank everyone here on the forum. Since March 27th, you guys (and girls ) have been supporting and helping me with my cubing. I have found a lot of friends here, and have gotten a lot of advice and constructive criticism from all of you. When I came here, I had no idea about speedsolving, and my grammer was horrible. Thanks sooo much, I hope I can meet some (all) of you at a competition someday.

Just a little update about my cubing. I, like many others, started cubing with a basic LBL method. I never even thought about colour neutrality because I had never really thought that it would make a difference. After almost a year of trying to get sub-1 with no avail, I switched to a CF method. Again I wasn't colour neutral, I used a fixed scheme so that the solve always went the same way. After switching to Roux, I kept this habit, mostly because I disliked change. Now I've decided that I don't want to work to try to fix that, but I want to use that to my advantage.

In Fridrich, colour neutrality has been proven to work for some people (Feliks) even though fixed scheme can still be very fast. But I don't plan on getting into Fridrich (no offense). Petrus and Roux are both blockbuilding which usually takes advantage of easy blocks because of at least partial neutrality.

I've decided that because my times have gone back up again (because of my injuries) I'm not going to work at getting them back down again. I don't plan on using Roux just because I don't plan on becoming even slightly colour neutral. For my, order is golden so I am going to switch to ZZ. I have nothing against any other method, I just realize that this is the perfect time to switch. With ZZ it seems that colour neutrality would be a burden, and so I plan on sticking with my "yellow on top red in front" colour scheme.

So yea, this is just a little update about my switch, and a thank you to everyone here.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 5, 2009)

I too am considering ZZ.
Rowan has very convincing examples. o_o


----------



## Ashmnafa (Nov 5, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> and my *grammer* was horrible.



Ok...sorry...

You are welcome 

Even though I didn't do anything


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> I too am considering ZZ.
> Rowan has very convincing examples. o_o



Explanation please .


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 5, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > and my *grammer* was horrible.
> ...



I talked like this:



miniGOINGS said:


> k thanks,, ill keep working on CF solves till i get sub 40,, then work on learning one method fully



Yup, it was bad.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

I dont think I was a part of this really, but your welcome if I helped at all.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

I read the title and thought "Oh no someone else has decided to quit cubing "


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 5, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy said:


> I got a 9.74 avg5
> I don't practice ZZ anymore, though I think I shall after Bristol Open.
> With ZZ-EOCross/EOLine I think I nearly had a sub 12 avg 12, and that took me a couple of weeks of practice
> I had played with ZZ before that though...
> ...



I think a sub 10 avg of 5 is pretty darn convincing, this was on facebook.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

So quick question, what should I work on first in ZZ? The EOline?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 5, 2009)

yea mini learn EOLine thats a pain in the butt, the blocks are pretty easy to make effeciently and youll be able to do them with a lot of ease since your coming from roux. especially the FB because you can use a modified version of matts blocks


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> yea mini learn EOLine thats a pain in the butt, the blocks are pretty easy to make effeciently and youll be able to do them with a lot of ease since your coming from roux. especially the FB because you can use a modified version of matts blocks



Mhm, thanks but my blockbuilding is still beginner level. My plan for the FB is to insert the FL and BL edges in the opposite places, build the 1x1x3 in the U layer, insert them and do L2. That way most of my moves are R and U, not L.


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Rowan Kinneavy said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 9.74 avg5
> ...



Oops xD I didn't make it clear that that was with CFOP :S
I got a sub 11 avg of 5 with ZZ, and a sub 9 single, which I think is UWR for that method



miniGOINGS said:


> So quick question, what should I work on first in ZZ? The EOline?



Yes. Yes. Yes.

EOLine is the crux of ZZ, and imo is the hardest part to get used to.
Get the hang of EO alone first, you should read the page here:
http://cube.crider.co.uk/#eoline

and then practice doing just EO say, 50 times a day for a couple of weeks. I found that you're essentially expanding your brain (!) around this new concept, and it needs a while to sink in.

After you're comfortable with 6-10s of inspection for EO, you should begin tracking the Line pieces, and then eventually once you've made the EO+Line transition smooth you can work on altering your EO strategy to involve Line...

My favourite part of ZZ is that it is quite a 'modular' method to practice. EOLine is easy to practice and provides real improvement, especially as a beginner. <R, U> and <R, U, L> sramblers are provided in qqtimer and are a good way to practice blockbuilding (plus if you mirror <R, U> scrambles you can practice LH triggers).
ZZ last layer is very easy, and can be done in a variety of different and all fast ways.

It's just a fun, flexible method with a lot of potential 
I'm definitely going to practice it again post-Bristol Open.


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> It's just a fun, flexible method with a lot of potential


Nice summary, couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> EOLine is the crux of ZZ, and imo is the hardest part to get used to.
> Get the hang of EO alone first, you should read the page here:
> http://cube.crider.co.uk/#eoline
> 
> ...



 Thanks. People like you make the forums awesome. So yea, I'm making a list of all of the different ways of doing the LL and deciding which one I should do now and in the future.

And yes, I have that page along with http://emsee.110mb.com/Speedcubing/ZZ%20speedcubing%20system.html favourited.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 5, 2009)

what was ZZs EO definition again?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> what was ZZs EO definition again?



RUL gen.

This is my FB idea Gears,

Scramble (courtesy of qqtimer): U2 L2 R2 U R' L U' L2 U' R U' L U' L2 U R L U' L' U2 R L U L R2

FB: R' U2 L' R' U L' U L' U' R U R' U' R2

This wasn't a really good example because the DL edge was already solved.

Scramble (courtesy of qqtimer): R U' R2 U L' U2 L U R' U' R U L2 U' L2 R U' R' U' L' U' L R U' R2

FB: L R2 U2 L' U R' U' R U2 R U' R U R' U' L2

Wow, I really like the triggers, got a Sexy Move in there.


----------



## Rikane (Nov 5, 2009)

Roux and I will miss you. Good luck with this though. I hope your finger heals back completely soon enough so I can meet you in comp one day.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Rikane said:


> Roux and I will miss you. Good luck with this though. I hope your finger heals back completely soon enough so I can meet you in comp one day.



I still like Roux, and it will always be a part of me. My finger is almost completely as strong as it used to be, just a little bit slower and clumsier. I hope to see you at a comp too, I'll probably still use Roux for fun and too teach people.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 5, 2009)

All of these people changing/considering to ZZ make me interested in it, my times to recently hit a low & are now going back up again making me lose faith in Fridrich, I am going to try ZZ for about a month and see If I can sub-40 it by then, hopefully I will need a couple months more of practice, & I will be a sub-30 solver with a method that isn't as bland as fridrich.

The weird thing though is your avatar was always a symbol of roux to me, ha, I guess it's ZZ now.....


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> The weird thing though is your avatar was always a symbol of roux to me, ha, I guess it's ZZ now.....



Really? My avatar became a symbol of Roux? Wouldn't Waffle's be more of a symbol?


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> All of these people changing/considering to ZZ make me interested in it, my times to recently hit a low & are now going back up again making me lose faith in Fridrich, I am going to try ZZ for about a month and see If I can sub-40 it by then, hopefully I will need a couple months more of practice, & I will be a sub-30 solver with a method that isn't as bland as fridrich.
> 
> The weird thing though is your avatar was always a symbol of roux to me, ha, I guess it's ZZ now.....



Really? Ive always thought of ZB when I see his avatar.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > All of these people changing/considering to ZZ make me interested in it, my times to recently hit a low & are now going back up again making me lose faith in Fridrich, I am going to try ZZ for about a month and see If I can sub-40 it by then, hopefully I will need a couple months more of practice, & I will be a sub-30 solver with a method that isn't as bland as fridrich.
> ...



Wow, my avatar is so popular .


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Roux is Roux
ZZ is ZZ
CFOP is Fridrich
Petrus is Petrus

Stick with one you like 
You were faster with a broken finger. Break it again.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Roux is Roux
> ZZ is ZZ
> CFOP is Fridrich
> Petrus is Petrus
> ...



Haha, yea, but I didn't really get to good at Roux to be qualified as an experienced Roux-er.

Not completely true, I was faster with the splint on because I was still practicing and had a whole bunch of lucky solves. Today I got a CMLL + L&R + M-slice skip, it wasn't even sub-20.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 5, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Roux is Roux
> ...



Im happy if I can get sub 40


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, just to let you know I plateaued at 23 for a year using roux. You probably just hit a wall.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Well, just to let you know I plateaued at 23 for a year using roux. You probably just hit a wall.



No, I know that I didn't hit a wall, if I practiced I would keep getting faster. It's just that I don't care about speed when I'm doing ZZ. With Roux I feel obligated to be amazing.


----------

